# e!cockpit PFC200 (750-8202) Übersetzungsfehler Internal error:System.NullReferenceExc



## fraggle-m (3 März 2018)

Hallo,

ich bekomme folgenden Fehler angezeigt und kann ihn mir nicht erklären

```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Internal error:System.NullReferenceException: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.   bei 
_3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.ExportedTypesSignature.GetFullQualifiedInstanceIdentifier(Boolean bSystemNameSpaceForced, ISignature signature, String stGetSetPrefix)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.AbstractExportedUserDefTypeSignature.GetFullQualifiedInstanceIdentifier(String stGetSetPrefix)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.InitTypeTreeVisitor.Visit(ExportedReferenceSignature exportSignature)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.ExportedReferenceSignature.Visit(IExportedTypeSignatureVisitor visitor)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.InitTypeTree()   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.WriteInitCodeImplementation()   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.WriteInitCode()   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.GenerateLanguageModel(Boolean bOnlyErrors)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.NewCodeGen.TextualLanguageModelWriter.GetLanguageModel(SymbolConfigDataModel model)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.SymbolConfigObject.GenerateDataModel(Boolean bGenerateLanguateModel, Boolean& bObjectModified, SymbolConfigSignatureTable& signatures, SymbolConfigSignatureTable& types)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.SymbolConfigObject.SymbolConfigWatcher.OnLanguageModelMgr_AddLateLanguageModel(Object sender, AddLanguageModelEventArgs e)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.Core.LanguageModel.AddLanguageModelEventHandler.Invoke(Object sender, AddLanguageModelEventArgs e)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.LanguageModelManager.LanguageModelManager.OnAddLateLanguageModel(AddLanguageModelEventArgs e)   bei _3S.CoDeSys.LanguageModelManager.Compiler35110.Compiler.(Guid , Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , Boolean& , Boolean& , Boolean& )   bei _3S.CoDeSys.LanguageModelManager.Compiler35110.Compiler.(Guid , Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , IOnlineChangeDetails& , IMessage[]& , IMessage[]& )[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]03.03.2018 16:09:58[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

Aufgetreten ist er nach dem Update auf die Version 1.4.0.29, vorher hatte ich keinen Fehler.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (5 März 2018)

Hall fraggle-m,

mit diesem speziellen Problem, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Wago-Support(Support@wago.com) und senden Sie uns bitte die entsprechenden .log Files/Screenshot.

Vielen Dank.


----------

